# Some fun links



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Found these and thought you would get a laugh out of them.

Remember Lite Brite?

http://www.sfpg.com/animation/liteBrite.html

If you sweethearts birthday is coming up, how about getting them Big Ole' Heavy Grenade Necklace:

http://www.icedoutgear.com/pendant013.htm

And, if you ever wondered how to glue two different items together check this out:

http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

What fun, Nicko! Cyber-lite-brite! Who would've thought?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The lite brite was so much fun! The grenade pendant... very, very strange. I have bookmarked the "stick it to it" site! Thanks for the giggles, Nicko. :lol:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The things you can do when you have time on your hands.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Nicko! You made me laugh out loud - always a valuable gift. Thank you.

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

check this one out

www.speedle.com


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try this:

The Ultimate Bad Candy Web Site - A Confectionary Nightmare


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

My favorite- The Gallery of Regrettable Food


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Once you've seen this, you don't think purple ketchup is that weird.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Apparently, some exceptionally gullible were worried that this site was real - the FDA is reportedly checking it out.

It is the best parody website I have ever seen. Complete to every detail.

ManBeef

But, I am also really enjoying all the other fun links posted here.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

More tears!!! I thought Engrish.com would do it, but apparently I have an appetite for insanities and kitsch that won't quit. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

Nancy!!!!!
This was SO GREAT!!!

Black humor, my favourite kind of humor.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I should have known that about you, _Jello Girl!_

 :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nancy,

manbeef.com rules:bounce: :bounce: 
I say you win.
Can I order a manbeef Procuitto?
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Uck, that was too gross, even for me. Maybe I just ate too much for dinner...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Eh Nancy you know...

Identical twin sisters, american husbands, courts of Law...

Where would I be without black humor, jello and...whiskey 

The department of Criminology wants to meet you very badly!

:lol:


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

http://www.noln.com/~mtiger/lucky_luger.htm
Somebody had a lot of time on his hands!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

If Manbeef is for real than it can also be called canabalism and was practiced in some third world countries.Pretty sick if you ask me.
If it is a joke than some people have too much time on their hands.
I almost thought it was for real,which if it was so than I guess human fetus would be the delicesy.
all for now:chef: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :chef:


----------

